# Sind die echt so bescheuert beim Technischen Support



## Hippi (27. Dezember 2009)

Hab 300 ms und mehr im spiel

Längere strecke mehr Verlustdas könnt ich meiner kleinen Schwester auch noch erklären
so das sie es versteht aber die kümmern sich einen feuchten dreck darum.

Text rot obwohl für jeden blödl ersichtlich ist das es ein Problem mit dem Routing gibt.

wollten wieder mit wow anfangen Freundin, Bruder, Freund ich...

naja hat sich schon erledigt nur weil die bei Blizz so "intelligent" sind sollen wir für einen Charaktertransfer zahlen das wir wieder spielen können

Gibt es mehr solche fälle?! währ echt mal neugierig

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für die Email bezüglich Latenzproblemen.

Beide Traceroutes zeigen keine sehr auffälligen Latenzen. Auch wenn bei der zweiten Traceroute die Latenz etwas höher ist, so ist diese dennoch im normalen Bereich und für ein flüssiges Spiel ausreichend.

Eine häufige Ursache für Latenzen im Spiel sind installierte Erweiterungen. Wenn Sie also bereits die Treiber aktualisiert haben, so empfehlen wir Ihnen Cache, Interface und WTF zu löschen und dann auf dem Login Bildschirm von World of Warcraft Optionen und Optionen zurücksetzen auswählen.

Wenn Sie noch weitere Fragen oder Probleme haben sollten, zögern Sie bitte nicht unseren Support zu kontaktieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Blizzard Entertainment Europe
Torsten S.
Deutschsprachiger Technischer Support
http://eu.blizzard.com/support

Bitte hängen Sie alle vorangegangenen Nachrichten oder Dateien an eine Antwort an.






-----Original Message-----
From: ---
To: WoWtechEU@blizzard.com
Sent: 26.12.2009 12:45:12
Subject: Re: [de]World of Warcraft -- Latenz

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich raus gefunden habe
also an meiner Hardware/Software liegt es nicht

eher ein Routing Problem


das ist die route zu Destromath 25-40 ms im spiel

Routenverfolgung zu 80-239-233-102.customer.teliacarrier.com [80.239.233.102] ber maximal 30 Abschnitte:

1 2 9 ms 9 ms 9 ms 62.47.95.239
3 12 ms 8 ms 8 ms 172.19.86.45
4 11 ms 11 ms 11 ms AUX10-GRAZBC10.highway.telekom.at [195.3.68.49]
5 11 ms 11 ms 11 ms IIX10-AUX10.highway.telekom.at [195.3.70.122]
6 11 ms 15 ms 12 ms 193.159.227.13
7 29 ms 27 ms 24 ms f-eb5-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [62.154.17.58]
8 24 ms 23 ms 25 ms ffm-b1-link.telia.net [213.248.103.85]
9 23 ms 24 ms 23 ms ffm-bb2-link.telia.net [80.91.254.106]
10 24 ms 24 ms 25 ms ffm-b6-link.telia.net [80.91.249.86]
11 * * * Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

.
.
.
.

das ist die route zu Ulduar meistens so um die 300 ms

Routenverfolgung zu 213-248-123-49.customer.teliacarrier.com [213.248.123.49] ber maximal 30 Abschnitte:

1 3 ms 1 ms 4 ms SpeedTouch.lan [10.0.0.138]
2 13 ms 26 ms 40 ms 62.47.95.239
3 8 ms 8 ms 9 ms 172.19.86.41
4 10 ms 11 ms 11 ms AUX10-GRAZBC10.highway.telekom.at [195.3.68.49]
5 11 ms 11 ms 11 ms IIX11-AUX10.highway.telekom.at [195.3.70.218]
6 11 ms 11 ms 11 ms 212.73.203.137
7 11 ms 11 ms 11 ms ae-11-11.car1.Vienna1.Level3.net [4.69.135.29]
8 22 ms 22 ms 24 ms ae-6-6.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.135.34]
9 23 ms 33 ms 35 ms ae-61-61.csw1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.140.2]
10 71 ms 23 ms 24 ms ae-1-69.edge4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.23.12]
11 23 ms 57 ms 29 ms telia-level3.frankfurt1.level3.net [4.68.63.122]
12 23 ms 23 ms 23 ms ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.251.249]
13 66 ms 111 ms 52 ms s-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.251.144]
14 52 ms 52 ms 52 ms s-b1-link.telia.net [80.91.254.117]
15 52 ms 52 ms 52 ms s-hdn-i3-link.telia.net [80.91.249.69]
16 * * * Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.




-------- Original-Nachricht --------
> Datum: Sat, 26 Dec 2009 12:30:09 +0100
> Von: WoWtechEU@blizzard.com
> An: ---
> Betreff: Re: [de]World of Warcraft -- Latenz

>
>
>
> Hallo Daniel,
>
> Vielen Dank für die Email.
>
> Bitte beschreiben Sie uns aber das Latenzproblem zunächst, bevor Sie uns
> mitteilen was Sie alles getestet haben. Außerdem empfehlen wir eine
> Aktualisierung der Netzwerkkarten- und Chipsatztreiber.
>
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
>
> Blizzard Entertainment Europe
> Torsten S.
> Deutschsprachiger Technischer Support
> http://eu.blizzard.com/support
>
> Bitte hängen Sie alle vorangegangenen Nachrichten oder Dateien an eine
> Antwort an.
>
>
>
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From:--
> To: techeu@blizzard.com
> Sent: 23.12.2009 23:14:08
> Subject: [de]World of Warcraft -- Latenz
>
> Kontaktinformationen -----------------------
> Vorname: ---
> Nachname: ---
> E-Mail-Adresse:---
> Land: ÖS
>
> Accountinformationen -----------------------
> Accountname: ---
> Realm-Sprache: Deutsch
> Realm: Ulduar
>
> Systeminformationen ------------------------
> IP: 93.82.91.53
> Internet-Dienstanbieter: AON Kombi
> Latenzzeit: 200-400
> Betriebssystem: Andere
>
> Anfrage ------------------------------------
> Produkt: World of Warcraft
> Kategorie: Latenz
>
> Beschreibung --------------------------------
>
> Meine Leitung hat nix wurde schon füher wie ich Business Access Pro
> hatte getestet
> hab sogar mit einen Linksys Modem/router getestet
> mein bruder hatte die gleichen probleme ein freund von mir auch und die
> haben alle andere pcs... find das recht komisch
> was mir aufgefallen ist das routing wechseln von telia alle 1 sec kürzer
> kann ich pingplotter nicht einstelle
>
>
> 200-400 Latenz
> Cat 6 verkabelung
>
> Name SpeedTouch 510
> Software Version 4.0.2.0.0
> Hardware Platform ADNT-Q
> Serial Number 0411FGDHQ
> Product Code 35720390
>
> DSL Line Status
> Line State Enabled
> Speed (Kbit/sec) 512 up / 4128 down
> Duration 06:32:38
> Send (kByte) 77834
> Read (kByte) 716984
> Configuration
> Item Description
> Region Austria
> Provider Internet Service Provider
> Service Name Broadband Access (ST510 v4.0)
> Service Description Austria (ST510 v4.0: PPPoA with NAT)
>


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

TCP Acknowledgement Frequency 1?


----------



## Haas3 (27. Dezember 2009)

Also seid dem Patch hab ich auch paar Latenzprobleme aber nach einem reload ist alles wieder im Rahmen. Also eher gering bis garkein Problem was ich da habe.


----------



## BistneMemme? (27. Dezember 2009)

Bescheuert mit T nicht mit D...


----------



## Diophene (27. Dezember 2009)

Was hast du denn erwartet?

Aber deine Accdaten solltest du vielleicht hier nicht unbedingt bekanntgeben.


----------



## Hippi (27. Dezember 2009)

es ist ja leicht zu sehen das die daten bei Ulduar über Level 3 gehen längere strecke 

warum soll ich an meinen Windows herum basteln? Mach ich nicht obwohl ich vieleicht auf 150 runder kommen würde aber
werde ich nicht machen wenn die nicht helfen wollen ade hab eh nur die geschenkten 7 tage verbraucht


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Dezember 2009)

Ein paar Leute freuen sich jetzt sicher über deine eMail Adresse und die Accountdaten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaube im offiziellen Forum wäre das auch besser aufgehoben. Oder was erwartest du hier? Außerdem sind 200-400ms für WoW im Bereich des akzeptablen.


----------



## Hippi (27. Dezember 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ein paar Leute freuen sich jetzt sicher über deine eMail Adresse und die Accountdaten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich hab 300 wenn nix los ist in den startgeb... danke sicher toll zum spielen 

Accountdaten?! das pass muss erst mal wer knacken XD

die wollen nicht helfen nicht gelesen ?


----------



## Rethelion (27. Dezember 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Außerdem sind 200-400ms für WoW im Bereich des akzeptablen.



Der Meinung bin ich auch, bis 400 ms ist doch alles in Ordnung. 
WoW ist jetzt auch nicht das Spiel bei dem es auf schnelle Reaktionszeit ankommt. Du kannst ja keine Ziele verfehlen und dein Char reagiert dadurch auch nicht so langsam; was anderes wäre es bei CS, da schießt man halt daneben.

Außerdem sieht deine Traceroute echt nicht schlimm aus, warum sollte sich da Blizzard darum kümmern?


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du mit 300er Ping im PvP rumläufst dann GG... Im PvE ist es noch etwas anderes.


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2009)

Mal abgesehn davon komme ich auf gerade mal 70ms für Ulduar (42 bei Destromath).
Dass der Support nicht Alarm schlägt weil ein einzelner Kunde ne leicht erhöhte Latenz hat dürfte einleuchten.


----------



## Hippi (27. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn du mit 300er Ping im PvP rumläufst dann GG... Im PvE ist es noch etwas anderes.



gerade deswegen




Tikume schrieb:


> Mal abgesehn davon komme ich auf gerade mal 70ms für Ulduar (42 bei Destromath).
> Dass der Support nicht Alarm schlägt weil ein einzelner Kunde ne leicht erhöhte Latenz hat dürfte einleuchten.




glaubst du wirklich das nur ich so eine schlechte Latenz habe? 

dann freu ich mich wirklich 

und denk mir wer hat was gegen mich das nur ich so ein routing bekomme


----------



## Rodanold (27. Dezember 2009)

Du solltest dir mal Gedanken machen, wer die Verbindungen herstellt.
Blizzard ist es nicht.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich die Beschwerden dahin richten wohin sie gehören.



P.S. 

Zur Hauptinternetzeit verdoppelt sich meine Latenz auch. Liegt einfach an der Menge 
von Daten, die dann durchs Netz rauschen. Und die kannste mit Ping und Tracert nicht 
messen.


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2009)

Hippi schrieb:


> glaubst du wirklich das nur ich so eine schlechte Latenz habe?



Vielleicht andere AON-Kunden auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippi (27. Dezember 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Du solltest dir mal Gedanken machen, wer die Verbindungen herstellt.
> Blizzard ist es nicht.
> 
> An Deiner Stelle würde ich die Beschwerden dahin richten wohin sie gehören.
> ...


----------



## Hippi (27. Dezember 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Du solltest dir mal Gedanken machen, wer die Verbindungen herstellt.
> Blizzard ist es nicht.
> 
> An Deiner Stelle würde ich die Beschwerden dahin richten wohin sie gehören.
> ...


kanns schon sein das es an aon liegt aber dann sollen sie schreiben
es liegt nicht in unseren Zuständigkeitsbereich bereich

und nicht meinen es liegt an den addons pc usw...

Hauptinternetzeit 3 uhr früh hab ich so um die 300 

jetzt kann ich nicht testen 7 tage aus aber glaub nicht das es besser wird bei den Hauptzeiten


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Zur Hauptinternetzeit verdoppelt sich meine Latenz auch. Liegt einfach an der Menge
> von Daten, die dann durchs Netz rauschen. Und die kannste mit Ping und Tracert nicht
> messen.




TCP Acknowledgement Frequency 1 ist die Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> TCP Acknowledgement Frequency 1 ist die Lösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein.


----------



## Palatschinkn (27. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch Österreicher und hab UPC( Inode) als Anbieter. Bin voll zufrieden mit meiner 6k Leitung. 

Ps: Hatte früher auch Telekom österreich als Anbieter die sind echt scheiße!


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nein.



Doch.


----------



## Hippi (27. Dezember 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Bin auch Österreicher und hab UPC( Inode) als Anbieter. Bin voll zufrieden mit meiner 6k Leitung.
> 
> Ps: Hatte früher auch Telekom Österreich als Anbieter die sind echt scheiße!



Verbindung ist eh gut nur die route es gehen ja beide nach Frankreich nur eine ist länger 
geh mal 4 km oder 1 km wo biste schneller 

ich hab jetzt aon angeschrieben nur bis jetzt noch nix zurück bekommen mal gucken

was soll bei upc den besser sein? Support? hat man auch schon so manches schlechtes gehört

hatte früher die www.citycom.co.at/index.html da wurden Support anfragen innerhalb von 24 std bearbeitet und da sagte mir auch 
ob sie was machen können nur Telekom wird auch alles unter den Tisch gekehrt

vieleicht könnte mir mal jemand der UPC hat ein Tracert machen nach

80.239.233.102 &  213.248.123.49 machen das ich mal einen vergleich habe


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Doch.


No.

TCPAck Frequency = 1 bestimmt wann die Pakete versendet werden. Normalerweise ( =0) fasst Windows mehrere Blöcke zusammen, prüft sie und schickt sie in einem Paket nach erfolgreicher Prüfung los. Das minimiert den Package Loss. 
Setzt man die TCP Acknowlage Frequency auf 1 bedeutet das, dass Windows genau das Gegenteil macht. Es prüft nicht mehr die Packages sondern schickt sie sofort ohne vorhergehende Bestätigung einzeln los. Das kann in einigen Fällen eine Senkung des Pings bedeuten, da einige Pakete eben eher ankommen. In der Regel behindert sich das ganze jedoch selbst. Besonders das Laden von bspw. youtube-Videos, Uploadvorgänge und andere Online-Games können u.U. Probleme bereiten. In letzteren gibts dann ironischerweise höhere Pings, zweitere brauchen länger und erstere nerven mit längeren Ladezeiten oder Fehlern in Bild und Ton aufgrund von Package Loss. Selbst Teamspeak kann betroffen sein.
Bei WoW hat die Methode die TCPAck Freq auf 1 zu setzen mal ne Weile geholfen den tatsächlichen Ping zu verringern, seit 2.3.2 ist das ganze Standard. Jede Registryänderung nachher bewirkt für WoW selbst exakt nichts. Das einzige das unter Umständen auftreten kann sind die oben beschriebenen Nachteile.

Man sollte Dinge nur weiterempfehlen wenn man wenigstens einen Hauch von Ahnung davon hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2009)

hab's mal bei mir ausprobiert, ging von 240ms auf (in cs noramle) 80ms runter.
Probleme, die Kyri nannte sind - denke ich - logisch.

Aber das TS betroffen sein soll?! o.O
Das läuft doch über's UDP, *TCP*Ack Freq. wirkt sich doch nur auf TCP aus!?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Das dachte ich erst auch, nach dem einer aus meiner alten Gilde TCPAck Freq auf 1 hatte, nach ner Zeit immer wieder Lags auftraten im TS und alles andere ausgeschlossen werden konnte dachte ich da anders drüber. Nachderm er den Eintrag gelöscht hatte war alles beim alten. Keine Ahnung warum, erklären kann ichs mir auch nicht.
Und was die Ping-Anzeige angeht: Kosmetik. Reel bleibt alles beim alten.


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2009)

Jaja, Windows ist schon eine Philosophie für sich... ^^

Aber das nix passiert kann ich nicht ganz bestätigen.
Also zumindest bei mir ist ohne TCP Ack Freq 1 (auf wow pc) counterstrike unspielbar mit einem 500er ping, während mein freund wow zockt.
Wenn er's deaktiviert ist mein Ping wieder bei normalen 70-90ms in cs...

Aber darüber kann man sich stunden lang streiten wie bei Intel/AMD, nVidia/ATI, Windows/Mac/Linux ... usw...


----------

